# Steam wand producing less steam, maybe a seal issue?



## chiefnugt (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello all,

Longtime watcher, first-time poster here. Have hadn a Silvia for 7 years, paired with a Super Jolly. Had it serviced at AE Stanton in West London about 6 weeks ago.

Yesterday while steaming, the jet of steam from the wand noticeably reduced in force. It sounds different, and feels less forceful, but still produces steam. So the symptoms:

-Steam wand sounds different (less loud) when producing steam

-Actual jet of steam less forceful, but still works and is hot

-When closing steam knob, the steam slowly decreases in force until it stops, whereas previously it would stop instantly when the knob is closed

All this makes me wonder if something is lodged in the steam wand, or if something has happened to a seal somewhere. I have tried pushing water through the stand wand, the stream is slightly split at first but then works as usual. Am going to try descaling shortly but wanted to get advice first.

Any thoughts much appreciated.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Possibly the seal in the end of the steam valve breaking up . If a small piece has broken off it could be restricting the flow and in addition the seal being damaged would require more pressure to shut the steam off. ?

Remove the steam valve components and check the seal.


----------



## chiefnugt (Mar 18, 2018)

Just tried descaling and that didn't seem to have any effect, in fact seems to have made it slightly worse. Also ran lots of water through the wand, the stream is diverted quite significantly on full so there is clearly some type of blockage. Weirdly the water comes out in a single stream when you just crack the knob slightly, but when opened fully it becomes diffused.

Thanks for the tip on the steam valve, will try that. Given we just had it serviced 6 weeks ago, wouldn't this have been checked then?

Regards,

Tom


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Probably not, if it was working correctly at the time of service the valve would not be stripped down.

Check your receipt to see what was covered.

Turning off the valve too firmly breaks down the seal also harden with age.


----------



## chiefnugt (Mar 18, 2018)

quick update, I removed the steam wand tip and sure enough found a little piece or green rubber, which I can only assume is a chunk of the steam valve seal. Would that be a fair assumption or is it some other part of the machine?

Photo attached.









Tom


----------

